# Dog toys. Be careful!



## mlenzen (Mar 2, 2011)

We had a huge scare a couple of weeks before Christmas. Sady, the youngest of our 2 Vizslas (1 1/2 years old) found and ingested a part of a stuffed toy that we thought had been thrown out long ago. I'm happy to report that after major surgery and almost $6,000 later, she is back home with her big brother and now fully healed. The lesson here is turn you place inside out and rid yourself of anything that your little one could possibly tear apart and swallow. We were very, very lucky. Thank you Santa!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

You are so very lucky, I hope she get's better soon............


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So pleased to hear your girl is well and back at home with you. Every dog lovers night mare.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

We're lucky as Kauzy only destroys toys and will not eat them, but this is the reason we don't do rawhides. Glad that your pup has fully recovered. Scary stuff


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow. Good to hear she is okay! You should check into pet insurence, we have it for our boys. The insurence we use is not very excpecive and we would only have had to pay a $500.00 deductible. Well worth it I think, you never know what will happen with your pets health.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad to learn that Sady is all right!! I'm not a stranger to huge Vet bills, and I know the feeling of relief when things turn out well. Your concerns about money kind of fly right out the window, don't they?! Sady's mishap just goes to show... you can't be too careful. She's a very cute girlie!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So glad you got her to the vet in time and it was a happy ending.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*How Lucky. Happy New Year *

--
When will they learn??? Our Sammy boy's latest trick, swallow as soon as he can  He thinks it's OK if he will barf it up a few hours later. The boy loves his tree bark, dry tree limbs, grass, stuffing and many types of blankets (except for beach towels).

*I want the boy to read this thread!* Santa comes around only once a year!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

poor little Sady. I had a Cocker Spaniel that did A similiar thing with a plastic valve from an irrigation system. Cost me the exact same as you, but in Aussie dollars...... which are still actually worth a dollar.......


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Glad to hear she is doing ok. We worry about this with Chuck. Riley just destroys stuff and then leaves it. But if someone doesn't clean it up before Chuck gets interested he will try to eat it.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I am so glad Sady is OK - she is such a cute little girl!

Our Skyy had surgery to remove bed stuffing when she was 1 year old, because of that we do not have any soft toys and the dogs are not allowed on a carpet.


----------

